# Stack Smashing Attack in Firefox/Epiphany

## Illiander

I keep getting Firefox and Epiphany giving me this error (Stack Smashing Attack detected) as they terminate.

I'm running Gentoo Hardened Multilib, with Gnome and fglrx.

I saw some bug reports from a few years ago, but nothing recent, so what have I done wrong?

----------

## gerdesj

I just started Googling to get some more information about your problem and your post came up top of the results - I mean they have scraped 'n' indexed your post in sub nine hours!

Anyway, let's look at the problem.  You have not had any response and I'm no expert but here's some suggestions to try and get some leverage on the problem.  Incidentally, more details would have helped ...

Is it all websites or one particular one?

This is Gentoo! Its all about choice, so could you try say Chromium to see if you get the same problem (I won't ask you to try KDE's Dolphin - it may take some time  :Cool: 

For a laugh, what about links2?

You may want to try the Xorg radeon driver with KMS - I haven't used fglrx for a while now but that may not suit you (I have had KDE 3D effects with a Radeon Mobility 3650 for some time now)

Anything else causing problems in this way?

The first question I ask - all or some websites - is the key one, so please answer that one.

Cheers

Jon

----------

## Hu

What is the output of emerge --info?  That will show us what version of gcc is used, which will help us understand which SSP implementation to consider.

----------

## Goverp

 *Illiander wrote:*   

> I keep getting Firefox and Epiphany giving me this error (Stack Smashing Attack detected) as they terminate.
> 
> ...
> 
> I saw some bug reports from a few years ago, but nothing recent, so what have I done wrong?

 

Perhaps you are visiting a malevolent site, and they are correctly warning you.  Do you get the message for all sites, or just certain ones?

----------

